
Taking Down Coordinated Inauthentic Behavior from Iran - tareqak
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/10/coordinated-inauthentic-behavior-takedown/
======
jsonne
Key quote:

"The Page administrators and account owners typically represented themselves
as US citizens, or in a few cases UK citizens — and they posted about
politically charged topics such as race relations, opposition to the
President, and immigration."

I think we need to move beyond the idea that propaganda is limited to the
"Alt-right" or "Russian Trolls" and move to be critical of anything we read
online and think about when it comes to any content, who it could potentially
benefit even indirectly.

